
The tech CEO who spent $250,000 trying to live for ever - rounce
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/sep/21/extreme-biohacking-tech-guru-who-spent-250000-trying-to-live-for-ever-serge-faguet
======
jsoc815
Good post.

> _One of the biggest challenges for the regular person wanting to do
> preventive medicine is that there are very few doctors in the world who
> think this way. The primary diseases that people die from are cancer, heart
> disease and neurodegenerative diseases like Alzheimer’s or Parkinson’s. They
> do not happen acutely – they happen over 40 or 50 years of your life. By the
> time you are having any symptoms, it’s too late, because a lot of different
> systems in your body have been exposed for decades._

This is my biggest gripe w/the medical establishment. Glad to see I'm not the
only one.

